# Ringless Honey Mushrooms on Cedar?



## lilion (Oct 13, 2016)

Driving home today I found these in my neighbors yard. I'm 99.9% sure they are ringless honey mushrooms. My .1% is that they ore nowhere near a hardwood tree. They're growing surrounding a cedar. Has anyone come across this? Are they still good to eat?


----------



## lilion (Oct 13, 2016)

A couple more photos.


----------



## lilion (Oct 13, 2016)

I should mention that the gills are cream and stem white they bruise a brownish color. The color of my photos were affected by the light when the photo was taken. They aren't orangeish at all.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Look like ringless honeys to me.


----------



## jasonl (Mar 29, 2015)

ditto on that ID...that tree is in trouble


----------



## lilion (Oct 13, 2016)

I told the neighbor to pull them up if we didn't. But anyone know if growing on the cedar effects the taste? I've never even tried them, but we love mushrooms and I'd heard these were pretty good. 

Here's some more photos.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

It would be hard to say imo exactly what tree or trees the mushroom is associated with. Honey fungus is know as the "humungous fungus" because it's mycelium covers a very large area. As to whether or not you should eat them, try a little bit, don't over do it. After a few hrs or if you wanted to wait a day, suffer no ill effects, I would say they are good. Be careful though and make sure you cook them well. Imo ringed honeys are a lot tastier. I find ringless to be bitter sometimes and needs to be parboiled to remove the bitterness. Good luck!


----------



## lilion (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks. I'm pretty sure that these are growing on that cedar because it's literally the only tree in that neighbors yard. Big, old and lovely -- pity it's probably not long for this world. The next nearest tree is an oak is on the other side of the paved street and probably 50+ feet away. 

A friend recently got a bunch and just dried them without trying them first to toss in stews this winter. I'm not that brave - or foolish - as to cook something up for my family without ever trying it first. Why go to all that trouble and then not like it (at best!) when you can cook some first? So I think I'll go ahead and pick these tonight, parboil to be sure, and sauté some up before I do the whole lot for the freezer. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Honeys are an excellent mushroom to de-hydrate. I de-hydrate all I find. I use them in Fried Rice , Chop Suey and lots of other dishes.

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0857_zpsoqqulw9h.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## lilion (Oct 13, 2016)

Nice! I don't have a good enough dehydrator. I'm going to have to get another one soon. 

As to THESE particular honeys - Any problem with them growing off cedar? I know you can't eat chicken of the woods off cedar. How about honeys? Are they okay to eat? Anyone know?


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

I've eaten A. mellea off pine with no ill effect. I never find any ringless Honeys in my area. Here's Wild Mushroom Chop Suey, on my best China.....LOL It contains Lobsters, Hericium americanum, Hens and Honeys. 
<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0859_zpspqtih7d4.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## lilion (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks Jack. I sent an email to the naturalist at our Dept. of Conservation, but I'm not going to leave them much longer if she doesn't answer, I'll just give it a go. 

That looks like an awesome meal!


----------

